# String trimmer starts, won't run



## Rick A (Jan 14, 2009)

You guys were very helpful with an earlier problem I had, so I'll try again:
I was given a Craftsman 32 cc weed whacker, Sears Best (made in Taiwan instead of China?). I've fiddled with it and it'll start but only run a couple of seconds, then die. The gas filter is clean and the primer bulb gets plenty of gas- beyond that, it's over my head. Any advice will be appreciated.

Rick A.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Could be a problem with the carburetor, stiff diaphragms or perhaps a plugged inlet filter screen.


----------



## Rick A (Jan 14, 2009)

30yeartech:

Thank you for the suggestion; I put a kit in the carb and it's now running. It seems to be standard to have to replace the diaphragms in an engine that hasn't run in a long time. Wish there were a way to resurrect them when they dry out and stiffen up.

Rick A.


----------

